# Développement d'une application de traitement d'image via une Webcam



## tomkoala2 (12 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite développer sur Mac une application de traitement d'image via une Webcam.
Je suis actuellement en train de réaliser la même chose dans le cadre de mes études (Master Electronique et Image) avec des MFC sous Visual C++.
Le principe de l'application est de récupérer dans une application un flux video (dans mon exemple : une webcam) et de réaliser des traitements sur les images provenant de la webcam. 

L'appli MFC que je développe en ce moment à la fac, utilise une librairie "vfw.lib" (Video for Windows) pour capturer l'image de la webcam.

1) Connaissez-vous l'équivalent de cette librairie sur Mac OS X ? Sinon ya t'il un autre moyen pour capturer ce flux video et l'intégrer à une application ?

2) Connaissant principalement le C++ (je précise que je ne suis pas un expert! ) mais n'ayant encore jamais rien développé sur Mac, j'hésite encore avec quoi réaliser mon application... 

J'ai découvert récemment les possibilités offertes par Cocoa mais je n'ai pas trop envie de me lancer dans l'Objective-C pour l'instant   
La programmation Qt que je découvre également me parait très intéressante et très puissante.
Carbon est-il d'actualité? Quel est selon vous ce qui me conviendrait le mieux pour pouvoir développer cette application ?


Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses en espérant avoir été assez clair dans mes explications


----------



## mpergand (12 Octobre 2005)

Regarde du coté de QuickTime

Pour capturer les images de ta webcam, il y a un exemple de code qui devrait convenir:qtcapture


----------



## tomkoala2 (13 Octobre 2005)

mpergand a dit:
			
		

> Regarde du coté de QuickTime
> 
> Pour capturer les images de ta webcam, il y a un exemple de code qui devrait convenir:qtcapture



Merci pr le tuyau! Je récupére une webcam et je teste de suite !
Par contre les sources sont assez ardus :rose: 
Je pensais pouvoir récupérer des fonctions tout simple (comme avec Visual) pour l'affichage d'une webcam ou bien des classes toute faite. De toute manière, c'est un début et je te remercie pr l'info ;-)


----------



## nartu (14 Octobre 2005)

de toutes facons sur mac, y a rien de simple. Moi j'ai galéré pour jouer du son, et j'galere encore pour faire une conversion du format audio. Le developpement sur Mac est loin d'etre intuitif, j'prefere largement les api windows ou les libs linux. J'vais peut-etre jeter un oeil sur la SDK Quicktime, mais ce qui est relou avec les exemples, c'est qu'il n'y a jamais les exemples de base, c'est toujours du compliqué...

désolé pour le HS...


----------



## tatouille (15 Octobre 2005)

nartu a dit:
			
		

> de toutes facons sur mac, y a rien de simple. Moi j'ai gal&#233;r&#233; pour jouer du son, et j'galere encore pour faire une conversion du format audio. Le developpement sur Mac est loin d'etre intuitif, j'prefere largement les api windows ou les libs linux. J'vais peut-etre jeter un oeil sur la SDK Quicktime, mais ce qui est relou avec les exemples, c'est qu'il n'y a jamais les exemples de base, c'est toujours du compliqu&#233;...
> 
> d&#233;sol&#233; pour le HS...


boa suffit de lire
les exemples sont parfois un peu cossus
mais tu rep&#232;res rapidement ce que tu veux

pour jouer un son c'est assez simple ?
utiliser une lib c  depuis obj-c aussi ?

//une conversion du format audio
regarde le source de vlc


----------

